# Testing my new Grifo TTF Top Slot



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, today I had the first test session with my latest slingshot: the Grifo TTF Top Slot.
Setup was TBG tapered 19-13mm 4,8ratio
Ammo 8mm steel from 10m distance.
Enjoy the video


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shooting!! It looks that the TTF works great for you!  
Take care

Volp


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great slinging my friend. Looks like the new fork is doing very well for you. I have a small tester video I am posting of my new frame quickly, and then its back off to work for a bit. These split shifts are killing me lol. 

Thanks for sharing

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very fine shooting, my friend!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> Great shooting!! It looks that the TTF works great for you!
> Take care
> Volp


Thanks socio!
Yes, TTF works great. I can't decide if prefer TTF or OTT!
Maybe between the 2 contenders,is the winner the third? Hammer grip! Ahahah


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Great slinging my friend. Looks like the new fork is doing very well for you. I have a small tester video I am posting of my new frame quickly, and then its back off to work for a bit. These split shifts are killing me lol.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks my friend, the frame is very confortable and easy to aim. I go to watch your tester video!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Very fine shooting, my friend!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles. I apreciate a lot you watch my video and comment it


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

You are my idol bro.....


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I really the harpy design too... If you sized it so that the tail hook comes in contact with your pinkie finger, then you'll notice even greater control and accuracy.

Anyway, it looks like you've got it down pretty well as it is!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

DEDO said:


> You are my idol bro.....


And you are mine!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, I really the harpy design too... If you sized it so that the tail hook comes in contact with your pinkie finger, then you'll notice even greater control and accuracy.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like you've got it down pretty well as it is!


I've sized in that way and I noticed. My dream is to try an original G10 Harpy one day.
Hope the Scorpion I waitin for will be similar comfortable!
Glad you apreciate the work.
Thanks Master


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great test session!! Good shooter!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

grappo73 said:


> Great test session!! Good shooter!!!


Thanks my big friend!


----------

